# How receptive germans are?



## daniel.pinho (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm a Brazilian with EU member citizenship. I'm intend to move to Berlin and was wondering about Germans opinion on Brazilian people. Brazilian reputation is not that good around the world as far as I know.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd say in Berlin you would have no problem at all. And it's the first time I have heard about this 'Brazilian reputation'! I thought us Brits were the only ones with a bad reputation abroad? Are you now saying we have competition?

Seriously though, I certainly think Germans in the big cities are receptive and more open to different cultures and experiences than for example, those that live in a small village in Sachsen-Anhalt!


----------



## daniel.pinho (Jul 17, 2012)

Is good to know that Germans are receptive. As far as I know brazilians have bad reputation due the corruption issues. Thank you for your tips. Hope I enjoy this fascinating country.


----------



## dominik (Jul 15, 2012)

Hehe that one made me smiley 
I am German and live in Berlin and I can tell you Brazilians have a great reputation and especially in Berlin there are only a few "real Berlin citizen" living here anyway as everybody either moves here or leaves to go to other places. 

Though I must tell you Berlin is awesome and you will get hooked soon so make sure to not get home sick.


----------

